# Has any one used this stuff??



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Has anyone used this stuff or heard any reviews about it?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Electric-Glue-Wiring-Model-Train-Track-Loco-Motor-Freight-Car-Caboose-HO-N-G-DCC-/331086325086?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item4d1648655e


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

IMO, junk! If you need to solder, use a soldering iron and good quality rosin core solder.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

I agree Gun. Just with my hands getting older and soldering onto decoders with boards, I wondered if it might be helpful to me, to keep from melting a board.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Do NOT try to use that on circuit boards, you'll be very disappointed in the results. You won't melt the board with it, but you'll very likely render it useless!


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

It has its place and does work as advertised. For installing SMT resistors on metal wheel sets, installing SMT LEDs in places where you don't want wires visible, etc.

It's handy to have around, but definitely does not replace actual soldering when working on circuit boards or other typical wiring.

Mark.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks Gun and Mark for the info. BTW what are SMT resistors and LEDs?


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

SMT = Surface Mount Technology. Them little components you get lost under your fingernail ! 

Mark.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Ahhh. Thank you Sir!


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

I remember my brother using 'liquid solder" that came in a tube like Testers glue years ago to fix a loose wire on his CB mike. It worked.

Lot's of new products come out all the time so while I am somewhat resistant to change many of those products are far superior to what we used before.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I wonder if you can use the glue to glue a wire to the SMT resistor or led...Soldering id really difficult. I need a very thin pencil type iron I guess. The 30 watt pencil one I have it too big size wise, and it's for smaller spaces.


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

The stuff does work, keep in mind it is made for low voltage, under 36 volts is what mine said. The biggest drawback that I have found is that it becomes brittle after it hardens. If there is any vibration it will become loose and loose contact. It is a high carbon content water base glue. It has its place but not where vibration will occur.

Airshot


----------



## xeniachooch (Feb 7, 2014)

*Lead free, silver solder*



rrgrassi said:


> I wonder if you can use the glue to glue a wire to the SMT resistor or led...Soldering id really difficult. I need a very thin pencil type iron I guess. The 30 watt pencil one I have it too big size wise, and it's for smaller spaces.


Passive SMT parts (resistors, capacitors) and some small actives (diodes (including LEDs) and transistors), are typically leadless, they have pads instead. Larger scale semiconductors may have either pads or very, very short leads. All of these components are designed to be soldered with solder paste, which is silk-screened onto your circuit board. Sometimes the components are glued down temporarily to hold them on the board until they are soldered. That is where a conductive glue comes into play. After the board is loaded with all of the components, it then travels (via conveyor) through an oven that solders everything down almost simultaneously, typically using infrared heat. 
I have found it more and more difficult to obtain through-hole components, that is, with leads, as the semiconductor manufacturers are only cranking out leadless parts nowdays. ALL of the components now manufactured are required to be RoHS compliant; that means the components and solder used does not contain lead. This is designed to make our landfills less toxic. The solder paste that I have described uses silver and other metals as outlined above, to reduce the temperature required to solder it. That is what the lead did in old-school solder. BTW, that solder paste must be refrigerated, from manufacture until it goes onto a circuit board. SMT parts can be soldered and desoldered using hot air; there are a number of "re-work stations" that you can get to do small assembly or repair.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reply and info X!


----------

